# Bauer und Pfeifenkraut



## Darksong (25. Juni 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin gerade dabei meinen Bauern etwas zu skillen, da ist mir aufgefallen dass ich für manche Pfeifenkraut-Rezepte die Samen garnicht beim Händler kaufen kann.
Wo bekomme ich z.B. "Schlammfuss-Saatgut" oder "Alter-Tobi-Saatgut" her ?

Danke
Dark


----------



## Tikume (25. Juni 2007)

Grundregel: Jedes Saatgut dass Du NICHT beim Knecht (drauf achten dass es auch einen Experten Knecht gibt) bekommst ist Loot/Questreward oder eine Kreuzung.

Süße Lobelie gibt es z.B. als Questreward in Bree. Rezepte zur Kreuzung von den verschiedenen Pfeifenkrautsorten findest Du bei den Knechten.

Alter Toby ist Loot, Schlammfuß eine Kreuzung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darksong (25. Juni 2007)

Danke für die schnelle Info !

Dark


----------



## NavySushi (25. September 2007)

Das ist ja wirklich mal interessant...

Gibt es das auch in Deutsch ? Bin ja schon firm mit der Anglistik, doch die Namen sind ja doch immer anders übersetzt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flinx_in_Flux (11. Oktober 2007)

NavySushi schrieb:


> Gibt es das auch in Deutsch ?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith meint, ich sollte hinzufügen, dass diese Übersicht von "Humpen und Kraut", eine Hobbitsippe auf Belegaer erstellt wurde.


----------



## NavySushi (13. Oktober 2007)

Das ist ausgezeichnet recherchiert. Vielen Dank! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lukas90 (3. November 2007)

Flinx_in_Flux schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Ne Frage mal zum Kreuzen, wie geht das? was muss amn tun um Pfeifenkraut zu kreuzen?
Danke im vorraus für die Antworten^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nillonde (3. November 2007)

Dnke ma du musst dir das Rezept kaufen um die entsprechenden Samen herzustellen und die entsprechenden Zutaten haben.


----------



## Agendar (13. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe mir vorgestern mal die Testversion installiert und bin gerade dabei alles auszuprobieren unter anderem und vor allen Dingen auch das Handwerk. Nun bin ich eben Bauer und wollte mir direkt mal ein Feld suchen und Pfeifenkraut anbauen, wie es auch so schön in dem Brief beschrieben ist, den man als frischer Handwerker bekommt. Leider finde ich keinen Knecht bei dem ich mir eigentlich das Saatgut besorgen soll. Ich habe die Buffed Karte von Ered Luin diverse Male von oben nach unten durchgekämmt, aber entweder ich bin zu blind oder oder oder ... 

Könntet ihr mir vielleicht sagen wie und wo ich einen Knecht finde?

Vielen Dank schonmal!

Grüsse

P.S. Bisher gefällt mir Spiel echt gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kulunki (13. Dezember 2007)

Ich glaube in Ered Luin gibts keine Felder, bei den Zwergen sicher net, bei den Elben weiss ichs nicht. geh in deine Hauptstadt, und reit für 1 SIlber nach michelbinge, da schaust dann mal auf die karte und dürftest die felder schon sehen, da steht auch ein knecht der dir die Zutaten gibt die du benötigst.

Danach ist alles nur noch arbeit.

Gruß
Kulunki


----------



## Agendar (13. Dezember 2007)

Alles klar, Besten Dank erstmal. Leider ist der Feierabend noch in weiter Ferne, werde also erst später das Selbstangebaute rauchen können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

